# 27inch to 700c Swap Help!



## RoadCrusher (Sep 29, 2010)

So I have an 1982 Schwinn World that could use some TLC. I found it in a dumpster and the wheels are mangled and I need to replace them. I want to just swap them out if possible for 700c rims. 

The rims I am looking at purchasing are here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Mavic-G-40-700c...Accessories&hash=item3a5f6fe448#ht_500wt_1065

My question is how would this work with the cassette. I have not taken this off before. and not sure if they are universal. The ad says that the wheel has a threaded rear hub. Does this mean I need a certain type of cassette? and how would I tell on my bike now if the cassette can be transferred. Thanks for helping out a newb :thumbsup: !


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Both wheels use a "freewheel". Cassettes are totally different animals used on much later wheels. Sites like Park Tool and Sheldon Brown show the differences and how to remove and replace them and what tools are necessary.

Your biggest problem will be whether the brakes will reach the smaller 700c rim.


----------



## RoadCrusher (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm posting some pictures. What I have found out Is that It should be compatible. Is there only one size threads or do I have to worry about different thread sizes on the rear hub? For the brakes is there a way I can tell if they will work for the conversion. It looks like there is a good amount of space to lower the brake pads. but again i have no idea how much space i need. 

Also what do you think of the wheels and doing the conversion as a whole? Would it be better to just have my wheels retrued and respoked? '

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/sWBEnC9p3ejGxdYZf-CcZw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_oeXFvxxwdz4/TLeCRdjbVTI/AAAAAAAAABI/R3SrDIhTzf4/s144/IMG_0251.JPG" height="107" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cdrinde/UntitledAlbum?feat=embedwebsite">Untitled Album</a></td></tr></table>


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/vIGe-565E6L4Pp_JscBveQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_oeXFvxxwdz4/TLeCRu2MSVI/AAAAAAAAABM/1iSMWAxdPFA/s144/IMG_0252.JPG" height="107" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cdrinde/UntitledAlbum?feat=embedwebsite">Untitled Album</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uOlcN3gGX2nnS8eZRlBxeg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_oeXFvxxwdz4/TLeCR7NVsDI/AAAAAAAAABQ/QEu9YGGTo5o/s144/IMG_0253.JPG" height="107" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cdrinde/UntitledAlbum?feat=embedwebsite">Untitled Album</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MUz3qMm4U8tCkTusfQuv5w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_oeXFvxxwdz4/TLeCSWjuZCI/AAAAAAAAABU/wRCDpdc18iE/s144/IMG_0255.JPG" height="107" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cdrinde/UntitledAlbum?feat=embedwebsite">Untitled Album</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Z2HukYULVsolM8_FhZOk9w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_oeXFvxxwdz4/TLeCSkKgZZI/AAAAAAAAABY/jbPraaFQkgw/s144/IMG_0256.JPG" height="107" width="144" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cdrinde/UntitledAlbum?feat=embedwebsite">Untitled Album</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

All freewheels are the same thread. Maybe I'll regret making that statement but AFAIC they are.

I don't know how much pad adjustment you will need. Someone else will know.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Reach*



RoadCrusher said:


> I'm posting some pictures. What I have found out Is that It should be compatible. Is there only one size threads or do I have to worry about different thread sizes on the rear hub? For the brakes is there a way I can tell if they will work for the conversion. It looks like there is a good amount of space to lower the brake pads. but again i have no idea how much space i need.
> 
> Also what do you think of the wheels and doing the conversion as a whole? Would it be better to just have my wheels retrued and respoked?


The choice between a rebuild and new wheels depends on the cost of the two options. It's not obvious that you should spend any money on this bike as it was not much when it was new. Just saying.

All freewheels are the same thread. There was a French thread 50 years ago, but there is zero chance that your Schwinn has anything but English threads.

Go to the Sheldon Brown web site and find the artcle on tire sizing. That article gives the rim diamater for 700c and 27 inch wheels. 700c are 622 mm diameter, but I can't remember what 27 inch wheels are, and since you want to learn something about this, you should do the reasearch.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

A good way to see if the brakes will reach a 700c rim is to borrow some wheels and try them on for size.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> The choice between a rebuild and new wheels depends on the cost of the two options. It's not obvious that you should spend any money on this bike as it was not much when it was new. Just saying.
> 
> All freewheels are the same thread. There was a French thread 50 years ago, but there is zero chance that your Schwinn has anything but English threads.
> 
> ...


27" wheels are 630 mm, 8mm larger diameter than 700c, so the radius difference is 4mm. That's how much you need to lower the pads. If you can see slot below the brake shoe nut, you probably have enough.

edit: I just looked more closely at your picture. The brakes have plenty of room.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

As for whether to spend $ on new wheels, it looks in the picture like those are chromed steel wheels on the bike. The aluminum wheels you're looking at on ebay would be a lot lighter, but more important, they'll stop a lot better, especially when wet (I'd get some new brake pads, too). So if you can get the wheels cheap, it makes sense.


----------



## Cobalt512 (Aug 8, 2010)

JCavilia is right on with the measurements, just lower them 4mm. I'm actually looking to do this with my old raleigh technium 440, but spread the frame 4mm to accept a modern free-hub. Nothing like new wheels and tires to give a bike a nicer ride.


----------

